# Does anybody know...FCI in NYC?



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI All..

Just wonder if there's anybody know more about French Culinary Institue in NYC? Or maybe you've taken the program there before.
I'm debating between FCI and ICE. Any input?

All input will be appreciate it...thank you....


----------



## whatshisname (Oct 17, 2002)

I was recently in the same position as you. I had narrowed down my school choices to FCI and ICE. I toured both schools and sat through a class at each. In the end, I decided that ICE would be the best choice for me. Here is an email that I sent to FCI to explain my decision --

You should definitely take a tour of each school and form your own opinion, but I hope this helps.


----------



## ashleyforte (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm coming to the FCI from Arkansas in January.

I haven't gotten to tour the school, but the advisors and staff have been _so_ helpful to me, since I'm so far away.

Sure, it's expensive, but think of it as an investment. Tour both schools, and go with your gut. What works for me may not work for you.

If expense is an issue (and it was for me to), weigh all of your options. If ICE is cheaper, it may be a better option.

What it all boils down to is this: it's your future, and it's important. You have to trust yourself throughout this. Make sure it's right for you before you shell out the money.

God bless, best wishes, and good luck!

:chef: Ashley


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

I attended ICE and i think its a GREAT school lol. I cant speak on the money aspect because i did their workstudy program to pay all of my schooling off but I can say this, They make it easy for you by getting all of your tools, knives, and books and things for the actual class. They provide you with a set of Wushtof knives and an assortment of other things you will need in class. 

The class size is great, but what you may find to happen in your class is that the class may be smaller than the initial 16 that can sign up for that class. I have seen a class as small as 6 people. 

Most importantly though to me is the Chefs are wonderful wonderful wonderful people. They are at the school alllll the time after class, before class doing parties and other such things there so they are always always availible to you and if you need to talk to them or you have questions or you just want them to show you something you may have missed in class, then they are there for you. I found just that alone to be so great. 

I cant tell you how much i enjoyed going to that school. I can honestly say the only thing i did not like was that the classes went so fast. But I think that is one of the things the chefs understood to so they made it clear that if you did not get it in class, just find them and ask them for their help later.


----------



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI all,

I really appreciate all the inputs..
In fact I actually decided to go to ICE since it's cheaper and I don't see a whole lot difference in the program and I think ICE has a good reputation in the industry.

Anyway, thank's again...


----------



## deedaa (May 28, 2010)

I'm deciding between two schools, Ewald Notter's School of Pastry Arts (Orlando) and The French culinary Institue (New York City).  Any advice, I've toured both schools, I really love FCI and the fact that I can intern with various chef in NYC really intices me.  On the other hand Ewald Notter is very creative and I love creativity. Although both look great I'm looking for a response possibly from alumni of either of these schools as to whether you feel one school leaves you better prepared than another.  I have noticed that some chefs leave FCI and go to Notter. I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------

